# can't get remote computer to see printer

## NotQuiteSane

I have cups working on the srver the printer is attached to, i can oprint a test sheet from that computer.

The cups.conf for that machine is here: http://dpaste.com/66767/ .  

as shown, 192.168.1.7 is allowed to access the server, its client.conf is at http://dpaste.com/66770/ .  

however when I try to print from .7, it does not automatically detect any printers, and i cannot manually add the printer, no matter what comnination of ipp:// http:// etc i try. 

 suggestions?

NQS

----------

## theotherjoe

can 192.168.1.7 access http://192.168.1.10:631?

does it show the standard cups page from your

running cups server?

here is a cupsd.conf version which works for 192.168.1.0/24

```
# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

ErrorLog syslog

LogLevel info

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

# listen on LAN

Listen 192.168.1.10:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseAllow 192.168.1.0/24

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow from 192.168.1.0/24

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

some redundant stuff still in there  :Wink: 

not allowing any admin work from remote machines

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> can 192.168.1.7 access http://192.168.1.10:631?
> 
> does it show the standard cups page from your
> 
> running cups server?

 

Yes it can.  .10 is headless, so i did all the setup from here, both using web unterface and ssh/vim

 *Quote:*   

> here is a cupsd.conf version which works for 192.168.1.0/24

 

i copied it over, but the printer is still not auto detected.

should i use ipp://, http:// or what?  it's a parrell port connected laserjet 5p

NQS

----------

## Mistwolf

if you are connecting over the network, you should be using lpd://<ip address of serrver> or lpr://<ip address of server>, can't remember at the moment.  IPP:// is for inteternet printing (ie, print from another computer somewhere on the internet cloud that is not on the local network).  http:// is ipp:// for those behind a proxy, if I recall correctly.

Hope this helps

----------

